

Show HN: groups.io - kqueue
http://groups.io/

======
iamdave
<http://www.groups.io/chat/57>

Hacker News group.

This is a pretty neat project. I can see a lot of design influence coming from
FB, wise thinking, as users are afforded immediate interaction clues from an
interface they're already familiar with. Well done!

~~~
kqueue
Thanks. The FB design influence was intentional because of the reason you
mentioned. The groups are private for now I am planning to make that optional.

------
fatalerrorx3
Surprised you haven't added any visitor tracking such as Google Analytics or
anything...makes it easier to keep track of user engagement metrics

Looks like a cool product though, good luck with it

~~~
kqueue
I have internal metrics. Nothing too complicated just few measurements I care
about.

Thanks

------
kqueue
groups.io is a project I made in my free time to create permanent private
group chat with an easy way to share files, links, albums.

I'd appreciate your feedback.

